# Moving to Lanzarote, please help!!



## dat1989 (Jul 1, 2013)

My wife and I are planning on moving to Lanzarote, but before we do, we want to find out as much information as possible. 

Firstly, and most importantly, what documentation do we need to get in order to legally work and live in Lanzarote, and how do we get them?

I really hope someone can help us, we've contacted nearly 10 people already, but no replies!!

ThanKs, Daniel.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dat1989 said:


> My wife and I are planning on moving to Lanzarote, but before we do, we want to find out as much information as possible.
> 
> Firstly, and most importantly, what documentation do we need to get in order to legally work and live in Lanzarote, and how do we get them?
> 
> ...


If you are a citizen of the U.K. then you can legally work and live in any part of the E.U. Lanzarote is part of the E.U.

However Spain applies further restrictions, and the Canary Isles are still part of Spain.

Once you become resident within 90 days you must apply for a foreign residents certificate, to obtain this, you will need proof of income and health care.

At the moment we have the highest unemployment in Spain, 37% here where I live, so your biggest hurdle may be finding work.

Wish you luck with your venture, do let us know how you fare.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> If you are a citizen of the U.K. then you can legally work and live in any part of the E.U. Lanzarote is part of the E.U.
> 
> However Spain applies further restrictions, and the Canary Isles are still part of Spain.
> 
> ...


Actually NO - this must be done WITHIN 90 days.


----------



## dat1989 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hepa said:


> If you are a citizen of the U.K. then you can legally work and live in any part of the E.U. Lanzarote is part of the E.U.
> 
> However Spain applies further restrictions, and the Canary Isles are still part of Spain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. This is were I'm getting confused though, I have spoke to various companies and they have all said that although Spain is part of the EU, the canary islands and therefore lanzarote aren't part of the EU.

Even Thomas Cook say it when your on the plane, what do I do?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dat1989 said:


> Thanks for your reply. This is were I'm getting confused though, I have spoke to various companies and they have all said that although Spain is part of the EU, the canary islands and therefore lanzarote aren't part of the EU.
> 
> Even Thomas Cook say it when your on the plane, what do I do?


They are wrong - Lanzarote IS part of the EU because it is part of the Canary Islands which are part of Spain.

However, they have different allowances for such things as tobacco and booze.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dat1989 said:


> Thanks for your reply. This is were I'm getting confused though, I have spoke to various companies and they have all said that although Spain is part of the EU, the canary islands and therefore lanzarote aren't part of the EU.
> 
> Even Thomas Cook say it when your on the plane, what do I do?


Tell them they are talking a load of rollocks! 

We are most certainly part of the E.U., they are probably confusing the issue, because we are a Z.E.C. a special zone of exemption, and therefore our V.A.T. is lower than the rest of Europe, which in turn restricts, the amount of booze and **** you can take back to the U.K.

If you want to work and live in Lanzarote, find yourself a job, go ahead and good luck.


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there and great to hear you are thinking of moving abroad. 
As Hepa rightly says, jobs are in scarce supply. There's a lot to be taken into consideration but in another way it can be a good idea to just give it a shot! The life style is definitely worth it, if you are able to take that chance. 
Certainly there are things you can do to ease the passage - learn Spanish as if every word is a lifeline. It often is! Then research, research and research. If you don't get a job, you're going to need medical insurance to get your residencia. If you go self-employed, it can be expensive as social security is around 250/300€ a month (depends on your age). Can you work on the internet? How about teaching English as a foreign language - if you've got time do a TEFL course on the internet. At least that might earn you a few pennies and you'll get to know people. Although obviously there are already a lot of people doing that which is why I say get your certificate. 
Check out the prices of property on the internet. Read the Lanzarote threads on Trip Advisor to get a feel for things. And so on - just maximise your chances.


----------

